# New to me.



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Have you guys ever got a hold of stuff like this? I sent the first shipment back and they brought another load of the same stuff. It's a flaw from the factory. Crap materials make a crap job.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

*bad rock*

The 4 "ridges" running lengthwise in the middle of the sheet. Runs the length of the rock. Bad rollers at the factory? A 500 watt light makes these puppies shine. Contractor said use them. It's his baby. I'm spraying a heavy texture, also there's not much light coming in. It's a gamble, but he says do it. You can feel them when running your hand across them, but they are raised just a tiny bit. I'd hate to skim all of them, but it may come to that.


----------



## SimonT (Feb 24, 2015)

That is some horrendous board hopefully the texture hides it


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

So, nobody has seen this? Hmmmm, maybe it's NOT a factory thing, but my supplier.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh, we've seen it...


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

mld said:


> Oh, we've seen it...
> 
> View attachment 15233



I guess what pisses me off the most is, The guy at the supply house acts like he can't see it and that I'm the idiot.


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

mld said:


> Oh, we've seen it...
> 
> View attachment 15233


Yikes!


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

My supplier got in touch with GP rep. He said that they knew about the bad batch that came through the plant in January. I guess they didn't bother with recalls or anything. Maybe figured us drywallers were stupid.  He then tells my supply guy that if any extra finishing is needed, that they (GP) would pick up the cost.:whistling2: Uh, yeah, extra finishing is needed. I'd say it's about $1500-$2000 worth. :thumbsup:


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's what we had to do. Basically a level 4 1/2. lol. Georgia Pacific guy is reimbursing for the day of labor and materials.......or so he says...lol. We will see. Medium to heavy orange peel will do fine now......still baffles me why they knew the run was bad but didn't trash it. Found a supplier to unload it on hoping for the best I would guess.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

eastex1963 said:


> Here's what we had to do. Basically a level 4 1/2. lol. Georgia Pacific guy is reimbursing for the day of labor and materials.......or so he says...lol. We will see. Medium to heavy orange peel will do fine now......still baffles me why they knew the run was bad but didn't trash it. Found a supplier to unload it on hoping for the best I would guess.


Gota love a good level 4.5 lol:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Your going to need a drywall skimming machine like this soon :blink:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQSP-GbA0SY


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Lol that was so painfully slow I had to turn it off! Well, sprayed the job yesterday. Was headed to the beach for the weekend right after I finished so forgot to take pics. I'm sure it will be fine now since we did the new level I invented, lol. Now, will GP rep honor his word and pay me! Lol afraid that might take a while.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, as I suspected, the GP rep and local supplier are doing a song and dance about who will actually pay. Aside from losing my future business, what do I do? BBB?


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

Cry.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

just think of all the extra cash your going to make repairing it....or the practice you will get doing a level 5 job...think of it on the bright side.....lol


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

super rocker said:


> Cry.


Yankee humor? lol Just trying to get a high comment count? You'll never catch your buddy Ice.....jus sayin.....but hey, thanks for your input.


----------

